# Kenmore dryer intermittent heat



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

coils on gas valve are most likely suspect.


----------



## scottyv81 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks, it was the gas valve coils. I learned that they can have a correct continuity reading at room temp but have continuity problems when everything heats up. I replaced them and dryer is working fine now.


----------

